# أصفر احمر أزرق  لون لسانك يكشف أمراضك



## اني بل (23 فبراير 2015)

أصفر احمر أزرق
 لون لسانك يكشف أمراضك







للسان أهمية كبيرة في الكشف عن الأمراض التي تصيب الإنسان‏,‏فإذا كان لوناللسان الطبيعي هو القرنفلي أو الأحمر الوردي فإن لونه عندما يتغير ويصير باهتا فهذا دليلعلي الإصابة بفقر الدم (الأنيميا) أو ببعض الطفيليات.​ 




وإذا كان اللسان لونه أصفر وبخاصةأطرافه  فإن ذلك، كما يوضح الدكتور مصطفي السمري الأستاذ بجامعة عين شمس في حديثه  مع صحيفة "الأهرام" المصرية، يدل علي ارتفاع نسبة الصفراء في الدم أو  الإصابة بمرض الصفراء أوأمراض الكبد والقنوات المرارية.​ 
وإذا أصبح لون اللسان أحمر ناريا فإنه يدل علينقص فيتامين (ب) المركب ومرض البلاجرا (نقص حمض النيكوتيك), والالتهابات الموضعيةالتي قد تصيب اللسان.​ 
كما أن تحول لون اللسان الي الأزرق – يضيف السمري - دليل علي الإصابةبهبوط القلب أو هبوط وظائف التنفس أو وجود عيب خلقي بالقلب, أما اللون الأسود عليسطح اللسان فإنه ينتج عن العدوي بإحدى الفطريات أو تناول بعض المضادات الحيوية, ويصبح اللسان بنيا أو أصفر داكنا في حالة كثرة التدخين أو نتيجة لمرض التسممالبولي.​ 
د. مصطفي السمري يبين أن ملمس اللسان له دلالة أيضا فسطح اللسانالطبيعي (خشن) نتيجة لوجود نتوءات صغيرة علي سطحه فإذا أصبح أملس ناعما فإن ذلك يدلعلي حدوث أنواع معينة من الانيميا, ولأن اللسان الطبيعي رطب مبلل فإنه يصبح جافا فيحالات الجفاف أو الاسهال الشديد والتسمم البولي, والتنفس عن طريق الفم بسبب وجودلحمية خلف الأنف في الأطفال.​ ويؤكد أن هناك علامات علي اللسان تساعد علي الكشفالمبكر عن بعض الأمراض, فإذا غطي اللسان بغطاء أبيض رفيع فذلك يعطي انطباعا بأنالصحة جيدة, أما إذا أصبح اللسان ذا غطاء سميك فإن ذلك علامة علي حدوث الجفاف مثلمايحدث في كثير من الحميات مثل حمي التيفود والاسهال والتسمم البولي, وربما يغطياللسان بطبقة بيضاء جيرية لدي الرضع, وذلك نتيجة للاصابة ببعض الفطريات. وإذا كانتهناك تشققات طبيعية علي سطحه فإنها عادة يولد بها الطفل, وهناك تشققات نتيجة لبعضالأمراض مثل مرض الزهري أو التهاب اللسان المزمن.​ ويشير د. السمري الي ان اللسانالطبيعي يمكن ان يتحرك في جميع الاتجاهات وبدون أي رعشات لانه يستمد حركته من العصبالثاني عشر المخي لذلك فإنه يتأثر بالأمراض التي تصيب هذا العصب مثل الشلل ففي هذهالحالة ينحرف طرف اللسان الي الناحية المصابة, وقد تنتاب اللسان بعض الحركات غيرالعادية كما في حالة الاصابة بمرض باركنسون أو إدمان الكحوليات.​ 
أما الرعشاتالتي تنتاب اللسان فترجع الي التوترات العصبية أو إدمان الكحوليات أيضا أو التسممالدرقي أو غيره, وقد تقل حركة اللسان عن معدلها الطبيعي كما هو الحال في ضعفالعضلات الشديد.​ 
وقد يزيد حجم اللسان عن حجمه الطبيعي أو يتضخم في حالة المرضالمنغولي الذي يصيب بعض الأطفال أو أمراض هبوط وظائف الغدة الدرقية, وكذلك في حالةتضخم الأطراف نتيجة زيادة إفراز هرمون النمو في الفص الأمامي من الغدةالنخاعية.​ 
بينما يقل حجم اللسان في مرض الزهري أو في حالات الجفاف أو في بعضالتشوهات الخلقية لدي بعض الأطفال.​ 
ويوضح الدكتور مصطفي السمري أن هناك بعضالعلامات التي تساعد الطبيب علي تشخيص الحمي القرمزية وهي أحد أمراض الطفولةالمعدية الحادة التي تصيب الأطفال بين سن الثالثة والثامنة من عمرهم, والتي تتميزبالتهاب الحلق وتغيرات مميزة في لسان المريض وطفح قرمزي اللون لذا سميت بهذا الاسم, ثم حدوث تقشر في الجلد بعد الطفح, ومن العلامات المهمة لتشخيص الحمي القرمزية أنهاهي التي تصيب اللسان فبداية يغطي اللسان بطبقة بيضاء تبرز من خلالها تنوءات اللسانالحمراء فيشبه ثمرة التوت, وبعد ذلك تسقط هذه الطبقة البيضاء تاركة اللسان أحمراللون مع بروز نتوءاته الحمراء فيشبه ثمرة الفراولة​


http://www.monofeya.gov.eg/info/advice/NewsDisp.aspx?ID=9


----------



## اني بل (23 فبراير 2015)

للسان في جسم الإنسان  و هو عضو عضلي يوجد في الفم ، يغلف سطحه غشاء مخاطي ، يوجد عليه لحيمات  صغيرة ، يوجد في أطرافها نهايات عصبية ، تقوم بمهمة التذوق ، و سطح اللسان  يكن مبللاً و رطباً باللعاب . 

لون اللسان الطبيعي الصحي ( يميل للحمُرة ) ، و لو لاحظ الإنسان تغيراً في  لونه ، فمعنى ذلك أنه مصاب بمرضٍ معين سبب اختلاف اللون في لسانه .  فقد نرى أن لون اللسان بات شاحباً باهتاً ؛ دلَّ ذلك على إصابة الشخص بمرض (  الأنيميا : فقر الدم ) ، أو قد يكن الإنسان مصاباً بطفيليات في أمعائه مع  الديدان .  و لو أصبح لون اللسان مائلاً للصفرة ، و خاصة على أطرافهِ ، فذلم يعتبر  مؤشراً على أن الشخص مصاباً ( بمرض اليرقان ) ، أو في الكبد ، أو في  المرارة ، أو لديه زيادة في نسبة الصفراء في دمه. 

أما إذا أصبح لون اللسان بني اللون ، أو أصفراً داكناً ، و هذا ناقوش خطر  يشير إلى كثرة تدخين الشخص ، أو أنه يعاني من تسمم بولي ( القصور الكلوي ) . 
و إذا لاحظ الشخص أن لسانه بات لونه أزرق ؛ فهذا مؤشر على وجود أمراض لديه في القلب ، أو عنده عيب خلقي في قلبه ، أو أنه قد يعاني من أمراض في الجهاز التنفسي، أما إن أصبح لون اللسان أبيضاً ، فمعنى ذلك أن الشخص يعاني من الجفاف ، أو قد يكن السبب لأن الشخص صائمٌ ، أو قد يكون سبب اللون الأبيض وجود أمراض و مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي .  
فهذه النتوئات الصغيرة التي تغطي اللسان الطبيعي عند تعرضها للإتهابات ،  وتجمع البكتيريا و الخلايا الميتة فوق اللسان ، يؤدي كل ذلك إلى تشكل تلك  الطبقة البيضاء على اللسان . و هذا يحدث بسبب ، إما لأجل الجفاف ، أو جفاف  الحلق بشكل أخص ، أو قد تكون درجة حرارة الشخص مرتفعة ، أو أنه يفرط في شرب  الكحوليات ، أو قد يكون من الأشخاص المدخنين . 

و هنالك أسباب أخرى تسبب تلك البقع البيضاء على اللسان ، فقد تكون هذه  البقع نتيجة تأثيرات جانبية لتناوله الأدوية ، أو قد يكون اللسان ( لسان  جغرافي ) ؛ و هو نوع من أنواع الالتهابات يغطي اللسان كاملاً كأنه خريطة .  أو قد تكون هذه البقع بدايات سرطانية ( الطلاوة ) . أو قد يكون مصاب بمرض  جلدي مزمن ( الحزاز المسطح الفموي ) 




http://mawdoo3.com/
​


----------



## happy angel (24 فبراير 2015)

معلومات مهمه جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------

